# Any current feedback on spec V hot starting issues??



## Canuck1 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi,
I'm new to your forum.

Good to see some potential solutions for this Spec V starting problem.
My dealer(s) are stumped. I find that doing the 2 crank system seems to be the only worthwhile solution. 
Anything new re: plugs, gapping, fuel pumps,etc...???

Thanks for your help.
Canuck 1


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

What 2 crank system?


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

*the double crank*

Try to wait a few seconds and let the car beep a few times when before starting up your car. That will give your fuel pump time to prime. I have had to crank the car twice in my 2004 to get it started a few times. Waiting a bit has solved this problem. If you listen when you turn the key, you may be able to hear a faint whine, the fuel pump. Both of my sentras make that noise and I havent had to double crank now for a while. try it and see if that solves your problem.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Sorority Demon said:


> Try to wait a few seconds and let the car beep a few times when before starting up your car. That will give your fuel pump time to prime. I have had to crank the car twice in my 2004 to get it started a few times. Waiting a bit has solved this problem. If you listen when you turn the key, you may be able to hear a faint whine, the fuel pump. Both of my sentras make that noise and I havent had to double crank now for a while. try it and see if that solves your problem.


yup. the problem is the FPR located in the fuel pump. dealers will replace this but there are certain things that i believe help it.

-irridium spark plugs
-running techron fuel system cleaner periodically
-upgrading the relatively weak stock battery
-grounding kit
-running chevron gas


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

I have iridium plugs and a grounding kit. As far as I can tell they made no difference.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

I should get a Grounding Kit, just for looks... are they expensive? are they easy to install? anyone got instructions? and is ebay a good place to get them?


----------



## SGarlesky (Mar 11, 2003)

Canuck1 said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to your forum.
> 
> Good to see some potential solutions for this Spec V starting problem.
> ...


The turning the key and waiting for the fuel pump to pressurize worked for a while, but it wasn't working as well. I took my car into my dealer (Nissan of North Olmsted) and they installed a fuel pump repair kit NTB 05-052 on my car and it took care of the problem. Of course, the car smelled like gas for a few days because the access panel for the fuel pump is underneath the rear seat. 

Parts listed on the invoice were: 
22670-8U70C Regulator Assy. 
17342-01A00 Ring-O Fuel GAG 

Also, I do have Denso Iridium plugs, no ground kit and Nismo CAI on the car.


----------



## Canuck1 (Aug 5, 2005)

*Great info.!!*

Hi,
thanks for the detailed response. I'll get in touch with my dealer tomorrow and see if they're able to do the work.

Living in Canada, it's a little more difficult to source out the appropriate aftermarket parts (i.e. Denso plugs, etc...) I'd imagine that Canadian Nissan dealers would've the same access to all Nissan parts. They would've to!!

Thanks to all for your informative and helpful responses.

Take care.
Canuck1






SGarlesky said:


> The turning the key and waiting for the fuel pump to pressurize worked for a while, but it wasn't working as well. I took my car into my dealer (Nissan of North Olmsted) and they installed a fuel pump repair kit NTB 05-052 on my car and it took care of the problem. Of course, the car smelled like gas for a few days because the access panel for the fuel pump is underneath the rear seat.
> 
> Parts listed on the invoice were:
> 22670-8U70C Regulator Assy.
> ...


----------

